# snook jig tying question



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

does anyone on here tie there own snook jigs? I tie flies now and was wondering where to get the materials for the snook jigs, and the jigs themselves (w/o material). I have a rezetti traveler and was also wondering if the jaws would be big enough. Lastly is it even worth tying them when at local shops they go for 2.50 unpainted. Located in Texas but make frequent trips back to florida and wanted to know if it would be worth it to tie them while I'm away, or just save the time.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I first started tying bucktail jigs many years ago -in fact my first attempts were simply taking old jigs that had lost their tails and re-tying them. These days I still make them - for anyone that wants them and also make just the leadheads themselves for some of my customers that want to tie up their own...or just fish them as Troll Rites.... Look at what I posted on this thread for additional...
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/best-jig-head.52322/
Here's a pic or two of what I do...
























Tying up bucktails (for snook or anything else) is actually a bit easier than tying flies - and you use the same gear (as long as your vice will accomodate the size of the hooks involved). Call me if you like and I'll walk you through it... (954) 435-5666


----------

